# More postings.



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Sure would like to see more postings to see what everyone is up to while putzing around out in their shops, descriptions of how items are made, methods of joinery, pictures of finished projects, etc.

I'd be more than happy to answer questions on any of the items I have posted -- most are pretty straight-forward, but there may be some items that could stand some explanations. 

I'd also sure like to hear any suggestions on how I could put a router to better use on the stuff I have posted. I have been using routers a lot more after watching Router Workshop and participating on this forum -- but I know there is room for more router use in my shop.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

*display case*

I made this display case for a friend of mine about 3 years ago so she could display her son's collector die cast cars,,, its made of oak and is lighted with a mirror back,, looks really nice in a dark room. Made of red oak and I salvaged some old windows and cut the glass for the shelfs and and doors,,,
Since I cut the oak from some logs I cut down,, and milled them on my chain saw powered saw mill and used old windows that were tossed on the junk pile,, same for the mirrow,,,, The cost for this piece is practically -0- dollars,,, I did have to buy the lights I used in them though so I guess it cost about 6 or 8 bucks out of the pocket.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Terry,
Sweet looking display case. Having two sons that have 'boxes' full of collectable cars -- this might be on the 'to do' list if they see it. 

The lighting inside the case really makes the cars stand out -- great touch.

What kind of joinery did you use? And the top rail profile -- bandsaw?


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

*brass spacer bars*

I made this set of brass spacer bars after I seen Bob using them on his show. I have seen the idea of something like that used before in the machinest trade, They are called "Joe Blocks", but never really thought much about using them in the wood working world. Somehow, the way Bob used them, they looked pretty handy, so I made a set of them. I made a complete set from 1/16" to 1 " by 1/16's,,, since I have made this set,,, its the first thing I now use in setting up the routers and even use it in setting the depth of cut on the table saw.. and I have use it for other things also like checking a width of a cut like in dado's and rabbits. Now I do not know how I got along with out them.... I also had to make a set for my boss to keep him happy, He used to be our best tool maker there,,, and decided to jump the fence to the white collar side as a maintaince boss, and now they run him into the ground, so he has no time to enjoy the finer things in life... like us poor workers,,, heheheh I tease him a lot by tellin him, "Some of us are woodworkers,,, and some of us are wannabe wood workers".


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Well Stan,, most of the joinery was just rabbits with glue, I did cheat and take the boards into work to cut the rabits for the glass shelfs out on a bridge port mill,,, because I wanted to make sure they were across from each other at the perfect hight,, but you could set up a jig and cut them with your router,,, but I was being lazy there,,, As far as the top trim peice is concerned, I cut out one half side on a piece of plywood and laid out both side from this piece so they would be the same,, and then cut it out with a portable jig saw to a rough size, leaving at least 1/8 inch from the line and then clamped on the plywood template and used a flush cut trim bit and finnished it off with a round over bit to ease the edge and give it a finnished looking edge............ and thank you for the comments.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info on build process Terry. Like the idea of using a 1/2 template so both sides match exactly. 

How many routers do you have/use? I'm looking for a smaller (possibly trim router) to just keep a round-over bit in due to it's constantly being in use.
If not a trim router -- I think I'll pick up another small Makita plunge router.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Terry very nice shelf really like the combination using glass. What did you use for the finish. I do have to get me a set of the brass height bars. Been using that router height tool can't really use it when I'm all set up in the fence not enough room for it in the cutter area.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Stan,,, I got,,, now that I just purchased a brand new Hitachi M 12v Last week, to replace the one that I had go bad,,,, ( That Hitachi has aggreed to repair for me even though it was 3 years past warranty,, Thank you Hitachi,,, ) I now have 8 routers,,, I will be buying one more for a router duplicator machine I am building ,,, and I have aggreed now it will be a green one,,,, so I guess that will be #9. 
But I have 4 small trim routers that I use for mostly sign making,,,, but I have used them when I need just a small round over on a project and they work great,, and that is exactly what I do,, just leave a particular bit in them and instead of constantly changing bits,,,, just pick up another router and away ya go !
Take a look at the trim routers at Harbor Freight,,,,, ya can just about buy them any day for less then 20 bucks,,,, if not,,, wait a couple of days,,and ya will see em cheaper,,, I think I paid only $14.99 for most of mine,,, but thats a really good deal and I have NEVER had a problem with any of those little buggers and some times I have cut more then I should have with them,,, and they did it fine,,,,so I am sold on them.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Glenn,,, I stained the project with a MIN WAX stain... I forgot exactly what one,, probably a walnut or mahogany,, and then sprayed on a couple of coats of polyurthane and down the road it went.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Visteonguy said:


> Take a look at the trim routers at Harbor Freight,,,,, ya can just about buy them any day for less then 20 bucks,,,, if not,,, wait a couple of days,,and ya will see em cheaper,,, I think I paid only $14.99 for most of mine,,, but thats a really good deal and I have NEVER had a problem with any of those little buggers and some times I have cut more then I should have with them,,, and they did it fine,,,,so I am sold on them.


Yeah, I've seen those trim routers in the HF advertisements, good to hear they are working well for you -- might have to pick up one or two one of these days.

Thanks.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Stan,

Reds21 ordered a trim router from a site ,, www.homier.com It looked like it was just about the same thing ya can buy from HF.. except,, all they want is $9.99.. + shipping,,,, and you will get it almost as soon as you place your order,,, If it gets any cheaper,,, they might as well just give them to you,,, I orderd a couple of things from them to just check them out,,, and the UPS man dropped it off at my place in 1 1/2 days from when I ordered it.. I am temped to just buy one of those routers just for the heck of it at that price.....


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Hmmm,

Anyone that has one of these trim routers want to chime in with an opinion or review?

Thanks.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Snowshoe said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> Anyone that has one of these trim routers want to chime in with an opinion or review?
> 
> Thanks.



Hello Stan,

After seeing what Terry had done with his I picked up the one on sale at HF and have used it for rounding over some stuff I was making. I like it because it is light weight and easy to use. The only thing is I am going to make me a larger base plate for it. It will never replace my larger router but it works great for getting into tight areas and easy to handle. It surprised me. Just my 2.5 cents worth. Oh I am going to buy another one soon. LOL


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info Randy.

I think I might try one or two, maybe one from Homier and another from HF for comparison. Don't plan on trying to replace a full-size router either  but would be nice to have a smaller router laying around with a dedicated round-over bit for quick jobs.

Course I have 2 extra PC bases that I'm looking for motors to populate with -- not sure which ones will be adopted first.  

Thanks again.


----------

